# Question For Suppliers- Want To Buy



## RevnLucky7 (25/1/14)

My mom is using these Twisp things. It's driving me nuts.

I'm looking for a mini protank 2 version 2 with the removable drip tip and a bunch of 1.8 ohm coils.
Anybody stock these in one place?


----------



## Silver (25/1/14)

Hey Revn

I know VapeKing has the PT2Mini on order as well as coils. 

I also think eCiggies would have it all. Just that since they are not taking part in this forum yet, my preference is for the retailers on this forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spiri (25/1/14)

Yep, I got mine from eCiggies too. For better prices on coils go to skyblue.
Sent via giant nuclear powered duck.


----------



## Silver (25/1/14)

Correction, just checked - I don't know for sure if VapeKing is getting in the coils too. Perhaps @Gizmo or @Stroodlepuff can comment on that.
CVS had coils last time I checked but not sure if he has the PT2Mini.
Agreed on the pricing of coils at SkyBlue - but I think they are out of stock on coils at the moment.


----------



## Derick (25/1/14)

Spiri said:


> Yep, I got mine from eCiggies too. For better prices on coils go to skyblue.
> Sent via giant nuclear powered duck.


We're out of stock at the moment - going to take a few weeks before we order again - will post in our sub-forum once we have stock again


----------



## RIEFY (25/1/14)

I should have some by tuesday stock is here waiting on dhl to send invoice

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Oupa (25/1/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> My mom is using these Twisp things. It's driving me nuts.
> 
> I'm looking for a mini protank 2 version 2 with the removable drip tip and a bunch of 1.8 ohm coils.
> Anybody stock these in one place?


 
We have stock @RevnLucky7 . Can ship Tuesday morning.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/1/14)

We are getting stock of the coils to yet but not entirely sure when we will have them, was shipped on Wednesday(Said Thursday in another post but I stand corrected it was Wednesday) Will follow up on Monday


----------



## RevnLucky7 (26/1/14)

Oupa said:


> We have stock @RevnLucky7 . Can ship Tuesday morning.




I put in an order for coils with CVS. 
I will how ever take a mini protank v2 from you. As long as it's the one with the removable tip.
I'm also placing a juice order with you for my mum so expect a msg tomorrow.
If you have whatsapp plz send me your details so I can add you to my mums account 
She's going to be a regular customer of yours while I'm over seas and she's not very tech savy.
So I reckon she can just tell you over whatsapp what she wants and you can tell her how much to bank for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------

